# όντας: κλίνεται;



## Count Baltar (Nov 27, 2009)

Η μετοχή ενεστώτα, λέει, του ρήματος είμαι.

Ωραία. Και εδώ προκύπτει η απορία. Έχει, ας πούμε, πληθυντικό;

Τι λέμε; Π.χ. "όντας βλαμμένοι" ή "όντες βλαμμένοι";


----------



## stathis (Nov 27, 2009)

Το _όντας_ φυσικά και δεν κλίνεται, όπως δεν κλίνεται το _τρέχοντας_ ("έφυγε τρέχοντας"), ας πούμε. Κλίνεται όμως το _τρέχον έτος_. :)


Count Baltar said:


> Τι λέμε; Π.χ. "όντας βλαμμένοι" ή "όντες βλαμμένοι";


Και τα δύο. Είναι όμως διαφορετικά πράγματα, άσχετα αν μοιάζουν και στην πράξη έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο νόημα.
Αν σε μπερδεύει η ομοιότητα, κάνε τη σύγκριση μεταξύ "όντας βλαμμένες" και "βλαμμένες ούσες".


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Για να τελειώσω αυτό που άρχισε ο Στάθης: Η δημοτική δεν επιτρέπει να κλίνουμε το «όντας». Γράφω τι λένε τα λεξικά, για να δεις ότι αποφεύγουν να πουν τα πράγματα όπως είναι:

ΛΚΝ:
*όντας* μτχ. του είμαι : (προφ.) συνήθ.: α. χρονική: _Πήγε στο στρατό όντας είκοσι χρονών_, όταν ήταν. β. εναντιωματική: _Δουλεύει όντας άρρωστος_, αν και είναι. γ. αιτιολογική: _όντας πολύ ψηλός φαίνεται μέσα στο πλήθος_, επειδή είναι.

ΛΝΕΓ:
μτχ. (λόγ.) επειδή είμαι ή ήμουν ή θα είμαι: _όντας σε δεινή θέση, αναγκάστηκα να το διακινδυνεύσω_ || _όντας ο μεγαλύτερος στην οικογένεια, έπρεπε να φροντίζω και για τα παιδιά_.

Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναφέρει ότι είναι άκλιτο. Θα βοηθούσε αν έδινε παράδειγμα «όντας πολύ ψηλή κ.λπ.». Ή αν το ΛΝΕΓ έγραφε «όντας η μεγαλύτερη στην οικογένεια». Όπως στο διαδίκτυο: _όντας η μεγαλύτερη_, _όντας οι μεγαλύτεροι_. Τα _ούσα_ και _όντες_ είναι της καθαρεύουσας. Όταν δεν μας κάνει το _όντας_, θυμόμαστε ότι υπάρχουν και σύνδεσμοι. Δίνουν το νόημα καλύτερα κι από τις μετοχές, άλλωστε. Αυτό σου λένε και τα λεξικά να κάνεις: κράτα το _όντας_ με αρσενικό στον ενικό για να 'χεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου.


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το "όντας βλαμμένοι" είναι το σωστό και το στάνταρ και ότι το "βλαμμένοι όντες" (όχι "όντες βλαμμένοι") ανήκει στις συντάξεις της καθαρεύουσας, που χρησιμοποιούνται σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό σου λένε και τα λεξικά να κάνεις.


Πάντως οι χρηστικές παρατηρήσεις των δύο λεξικών («προφορικό» στο ένα, «λόγιο» στο άλλο) δεν είναι στα δύο άκρα τού φάσματος;


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναφέρει ότι είναι άκλιτο. Θα βοηθούσε αν έδινε παράδειγμα «όντας πολύ ψηλή κ.λπ.». (...) κράτα το _όντας_ με αρσενικό στον ενικό για να 'χεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου.



Μα όλες οι ενεργητικές μετοχές (σε -οντας ή -ώντας) είναι άκλιτες. Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω τη σύστασή σου. Δηλαδή, συστήνεις να μην πει κάποιος "όντας άρρωστη, έκατσε στο σπίτι"; Για ποιο λόγο; Εκτός κι αν δεν σε κατάλαβα.

Παρατηρώ επίσης ότι το ένα λεξικό το έχει (προφ.) και το άλλο (λόγ.). --Α! με πρόλαβε ο Ζαζ--


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Του προφορικού λόγου είναι, όχι λόγιο. Και επειδή ο Κόμης σπάνια ασχολείται με κείμενα που χρησιμοποιούν προφορικούς τύπους, η πρότασή μου είναι να αποφύγει μια σύνταξη σαν το «όντας βλαμμένοι» ή «όντας οικονομικώς κατεστραμμένοι» και να προτιμήσει μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση. Το «όντες» δεν το συζητώ καθόλου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω τη σύστασή σου. Δηλαδή, συστήνεις να μην πει κάποιος "όντας άρρωστη, έκατσε στο σπίτι";


Το ανάποδο συστήνει — δηλ. να μην λέμε «άρρωστη ούσα, έκατσε στο σπίτι», αλλά «όντας άρρωστη, έκατσε στο σπίτι». Ή ούτε εγώ κατάλαβα τι εννοεί;


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

Όσον αφορά το λόγ. ή προφ., προσωπικά το θεωρώ απλώς στάνταρ. Θα το χρησιμοποιούσα χωρίς τον παραμικρό δισταγμό σ' ένα θεωρητικό κείμενο. "Ο ιμπεριαλισμός, όντας το ανώτατο στάδιο του καπιταλισμού..." ή "Η φιλοσοφία του Χάιντεγκερ, όντας ένα εκτενής σχολιασμός στον (σε ποιον  ; )"


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Του προφορικού λόγου είναι, όχι λόγιο.


Εγώ απ' την άλλη λέω ότι μια νορμάλ λέξη είναι, ούτε αποκλειστικά του προφορικού λόγου, ούτε αποκλειστικά των λόγιων διατυπώσεων. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά που τη μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο (στο _είμαι_, δηλ. απ' τα πρώτα πράγματα στη γραμματική), την ίδια ώρα που δεν διδασκόμασταν τίποτε άλλο προφορικό (π.χ. -_όντουσαν_) ή λόγιο. Τα παραδείγματα που βρίσκω σε γραπτό λόγο καλύπτουν το φάσμα και του προσεγμένου λόγου και του χαλαρού: http://www.altavista.com/web/results?itag=ody&kgs=0&kls=0&q=%CF%8C%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%82&stq=10. Παλιότερη σχετική συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=4768.0.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> ή "Η φιλοσοφία του Χάιντεγκερ, όντας ένα εκτενής σχολιασμός στον (σε ποιον  ; )"



As Lexilogists say, we have a thread for that.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Ας γίνει πάντως σαφές και κάτι άλλο που έθιξε ο Στάθης (αν και δεν αφορά άμεσα την ερώτηση του Κόμη): ότι ενώ το _τρέχω_, εκτός από την άκλιτη επιρρηματική, έχει και εύχρηστη κλινόμενη επιθετική μετοχή (_τρέχουσες τιμές, τρέχοντες λογαριασμοί_) που είναι λόγιος τύπος αλλά χρησιμοποιείται απ' όλους και παντού, το _είμαι_ δεν έχει επιθετική μετοχή.

Το ΛΝΕΓ, πάντως, έχει και αυτή τη μετοχή, για επιρρηματική χρήση — και εδώ το λόγιο στέκει με το παραπάνω:
*ων, ούσα, ον* μτχ. {(σπάν.-μόνο σε ορισμένους τύπους) όντος (θηλ. ούσης), όντα | όντες (θηλ. δύσχρ. ούσαι κ. ούσες), όντων (θηλ. δύσχρ. ουσών)} (λόγ.) αυτός που είναι (κάτι), που υπάρχει: _η κυρία, ούσα ασθενής, ανεζήτησε βοήθεια._​


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τα _ούσα_ και _όντες_ είναι της καθαρεύουσας. Όταν δεν μας κάνει το _όντας_, θυμόμαστε ότι υπάρχουν και σύνδεσμοι. Δίνουν το νόημα καλύτερα κι από τις μετοχές, άλλωστε. Αυτό σου λένε και τα λεξικά να κάνεις: κράτα το _όντας_ με αρσενικό στον ενικό για να 'χεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου.



Επειδή μπορεί και να άφησα απορίες:
Μπορούμε να πούμε _όντας η μεγαλύτερη_, _όντας οι μεγαλύτεροι_.
Τα _ούσα_ και _όντες_ είναι της καθαρεύουσας και τα αποφεύγουμε.
Αν το κείμενό μας είναι τέτοιο που δεν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε _όντας_ με θηλυκό ή _ούσα_ της καθαρεύουσας, μπορούμε να γράψουμε μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση με σύνδεσμο: _επειδή ήταν η μεγαλύτερη, καθώς ήμασταν οι μεγαλύτεροι_ κτλ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Τα _ούσα_ και _όντες_ είναι της καθαρεύουσας και τα αποφεύγουμε.
> Αν το κείμενό μας είναι τέτοιο που δεν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε _όντας_ με θηλυκό ή _ούσα_ της καθαρεύουσας, μπορούμε να γράψουμε μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση με σύνδεσμο: _επειδή ήταν η μεγαλύτερη, καθώς ήμασταν οι μεγαλύτεροι_ κτλ.



Εσύ καλά τα λες, είναι όμως μερικοί που φοράνε μαζί _και _παντελόνι _και _χλαμύδα:






Τι ωραία που ταιριάζει η «ούσα» αμέσως μετά το «τιγκάρει»!  Σαν το φάντη με το ρετσινόλαδο.
Φτου, να μη βασκαθεί! Φτου! Να βασκαθεί, να βασκαθεί!

Α, ναι, το δεκαδικό σημείο στα ελληνικά είναι το κόμμα, όχι η τελεία. Η «ούσα» σάς μάρανε....

Μα τότε που κομπιούτερ κυνηγούσα
είχες ντυθεί τα αρχαία σου τα λούσα
και ξαφνικά μού αμολάς την «ούσα»
και στο παζάρι με πήρες, γύφτισσα μαϊμού...

Σαν τον άλλο που μου άλλαξε σε επιμέλεια το _όντας _με ένα _όντες _εντελώς αταίριαστο με το ύφος της ταινίας και μου 'βγαλε το μάτι. Ακόμη πιο ωραία όμως ήταν η αιτιολόγηση: ungrammatical. Αγράμματο είν' το μάτι σου, νεοκαθαρευουσιάνε ψευτολόγιε, γιατί τους όντες τους ξέρω από πριν καν γεννηθείς εσύ και τους έχω σιχαθεί.


----------



## Themis (Feb 20, 2015)

Παράδειγμα χρήσης:
Του δίσκου σου όντος τιγκαρισμένου, της οθόνης σου ούσης ψοφοπιξελάτης και των νεύρων σου όντων τσαταλιασμένων, συνιστάται η αγορά κομπιούτορος όντως καινουργούς όντος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh! DOS!


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Oh! DOS!



...ημίν σήμερον και άφες αυτοίς, ου γαρ οίδασι τι ποιούσι. Αλλά ρύσαι αυτούς από του πονηρού. :inno:


----------

